# Kayak trip in VA



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I went to see some of girlfriends family at their rafting Co. I generally kicked back and smoked a bunch of good cigars and drank a bunch of good beer. This is the Bolivar Royal Corona that I got from Mario. Great time great cigar.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

nice very nice indeed


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! Looks like an awesome Combo...how did it turn out?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You looked blowedout


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice Nick!!! The stick looks great....glad ya enjoyed it!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

happy1 said:


> You looked blowedout


I don't know if that was bitter beer face or just being rocked.
That beer is so intense.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> very nice Nick!!! The stick looks great....glad ya enjoyed it!


I couldn't have been more impressed, now I just want to try a Habanos that's more robust. The closest thing I've had was Partagas series D and it was more medium and sweet tasting.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Labman said:


> Very cool! Looks like an awesome Combo...how did it turn out?


That beer might have been a little overwhelming for that cigar.
The cigar was very subtle and the beer was in your face.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

haha you look out of it.
what kind beer was it?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

very nice of Mario to pass around a little cheer--great BOTL that Mario--Nice!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice smoke, nice beer...now what about the rafting trip Nick? Where were you in Va?

And how about them Penguins?!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice smoke man...great pics.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Nice smoke, nice beer...now what about the rafting trip Nick? Where were you in Va?
> 
> And how about them Penguins?!!


I was in Glassgow near Natural Bridge. It was mellow the river was very low.
I haven't seen any Pens games yet so I can't really evaluate anyone.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

louistogie said:


> haha you look out of it.
> what kind beer was it?


Dogfish Head 90 minute Imperial IPA


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Dogfish Head 90 minute Imperial IPA


I like that beer. Very nice combo!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I was in *Glassgow near Natural Bridge*. It was mellow the river was very low.


Bro-2 hours east and you would have been here in Richmond. I have spent many family outings eating at the hotel there at the caverns.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome pics bro. Looks like an awesome day, nothing better than a Bolivar and a bunch of DFH!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Mark said:


> Awesome pics bro. Looks like an awesome day, nothing better than a Bolivar and a bunch of DFH!


I was wasted. 4 beers and I was wrecked.


----------

